# Books that stimulate growth in Preaching



## Redeemed (Jan 25, 2005)

What books (not including your Bible that's axiomatic) have been your constant companion causing you to grow in effectiveness in your preaching/pastoral gift.


----------



## JOwen (Jan 25, 2005)

Brother,

Here are several that have helped me.

1. Preaching and Preachers- Lloyd-Jones
2. Homiletics and Pastoral Theology- Shedd
3.Thoughts on Preaching -J.A. Alexander
4.Evangelical Eloquence - A Course of Lectures on Preaching - RL Dabney
5.The Power of the Pulpit - Gardiner Spring 
6.My Heart For Thy Cause - B. Borgman


These books have been a great help to me in my short preaching ministry.

Kind regards,

Jerrold


----------



## Ivan (Jan 25, 2005)

Read Lloyd-Jones. You won't regret it.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jan 25, 2005)

The Relevance of Preaching by Peirre de Marselle
Modern Preacher and the Ancient text by Sidney Greidanus

And just for fun, if you want to learn about some interesting preaching method debates in Dutch circles, read Sola Scriptura by Sidney Greidanus.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jan 25, 2005)

Evangelical Eloquence, by RL Dabney

Its worth every penny.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 25, 2005)

As has been mentioned, Lloyd Jones, Dabney, Alexander

Also good is Preaching with Purpose by Jay Adams


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jan 26, 2005)

I'm asking this out of ignorance - is Piper's _Supremacy of God In Preaching_ any good? While I'm not all out on him in general, I've heard good things about that book - although of course all the old school stuff would almost definitely be better either way.

And what about _The Imperative of Preaching_ by Dr. John Carrick? I was just looking at Greenville's site today and read a short excerpt from it and some brief but good advice on preaching by the author.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jan 26, 2005)

I liked Piper.
My favorite might be Dabney's.
Sola Deo Gloria's _Feed my Sheep_ is really good.
What do y'all think of Bryan Chapell's _Christ Centered Preaching_?


----------



## matthew11v25 (Jan 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JOwen_
> 
> 6.My Heart For Thy Cause - B. Borgman



JOwen...have you heard Borgman preach? I live near His church and own about 400 of his sermons. Love the guy.

I enjoyed "my heart for Thy cause".


----------



## Bryan (Jan 26, 2005)

There are only two books I have borrowed, read, and were so good I went out an bought. Preaching and Preachers by Lloyd-Jones was one of them.

Bryan
SDG


----------



## Ivan (Jan 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Me Died Blue_
> I'm asking this out of ignorance - is Piper's _Supremacy of God In Preaching_ any good?



I thought it was an excellent book. As I recall he has a chapter on Jonathan Edwards in it. Anyway, I enjoyed the book, but it wasn't as good as Lloyd-Jones.

[Edited on 1-26-2005 by Ivan]


----------



## JonathanHunt (Jan 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Me Died Blue_
> 
> 
> And what about _The Imperative of Preaching_ by Dr. John Carrick? I was just looking at Greenville's site today and read a short excerpt from it and some brief but good advice on preaching by the author.



Funny, that. I have heard that his book is good, but I have heard him preach twice at our chapel and I think he needs to read though it again!

JH


----------



## RamistThomist (Jan 26, 2005)

Right now I am reading Clowney's _Preaching and Biblical Theology_. I will let you know when I get done.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jan 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JonathanHunt_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Me Died Blue_
> ...



Hmmm...that's ironic! Perhaps you just heard him on some bad days!


----------



## crhoades (Jan 26, 2005)

Power Preaching for Church Growth by Dave Eby (Pastor at Paul Manata's church)
http://www.christianbook.com/Christian/Books/product?item_no=22522&netp_id=126928&event=ESRCN&item_code=WW


----------



## RamistThomist (Jan 26, 2005)

The most edifying I read, and I mentioned this earlier, is _Feed my Sheep_.


----------



## Redeemed (Jan 27, 2005)

My lists keeps growing but here are a few

Lectures to my Students (Spurgeon)
Christian Ministry (Bridges)
Preaching & Preachers (Lloyd-Jones)
My Heart for Thy Causeastor Theology of Albert Martin (Borgman)
Reformed Pastor (Baxter)
Pastoral Theolgy (Murphy)
Evangelical Eloquence (Dabney)

I've got to buy

Power in the Pulpit (Spring)
Preacher and His Models (Stalker)
Homiletics and Pastoral Theology (Shedd)
Thoughts on Preaching (J.A. Alexander)


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jan 27, 2005)

As someone who sat under regular preaching from Dr. Carrick (not just in seminary chapels but as stated supply in our church some two years ago) I can say that he does "practice" what he instructs in preaching. I believe in the past year he has travelled frequently and spoken probably more often than not on the subject of Justification. Speaking often on one subject can have a couple of effects: 1) one can get quite adept at handling the same material, and 2) that same material can lose its freshness after a while.

In these situations preparing for preaching can become more a reliance on past endeavors than an immediate, present quickening by the Spirit. Dr. Carrick would be the first to acknowledge that he has had better preaching occasions in one place than another. Having heard the Justification message(s) more than once, for my part I judge them as being somewhere between a true sermon (as he would describe it) and _biblical instruction._ Such is the difficulty of discoursing extensively on a "subject", having chosen a particular text as a preaching portion for its topical utility (and less for its own sake expositionally).

Dr. Carrick preached two weeks ago in our church, both the AM & PM services. He preached expositionally, where his strength lies. I heard a seminary student in attendance speaking with him afterward and remarking how that he found Dr. Carrick's recent lectures on homiletics admirably clarified and illustrated by live demonstration.


----------

